# Tourenplanung - wie geht Ihr vor?



## Bergradlerin (24. August 2010)

Routen aus Bike-Zeitschriften nachfahren?
Mit Karte und Kompass planen und losziehen?
Touren am PC mit GPSies o.a. planen, aufs GPS-Gerät laden und los?
Euch geführten Touren anschließen?
oder...


----------



## MelleD (24. August 2010)

Mit Karte planen und drauflosfahren
oder jemandem hinterherfahren, der die Ecke schon kennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (24. August 2010)

Ebenfalls die Kartenvariante in leichter Abwandlung: Ich plane wenn möglich so, daß ich Freunde Besuche, die etwas weiter weg wohnen, mich dort mit meinem LAG 1. Grades zum Abendessen einlade und mit ihm heimshuttle.


----------



## Honigblume (24. August 2010)

Mit Karte bzw. Google Maps grob planen und dann mehr oder weniger drauf los fahren.
Touren aufs GPS laden, damit fange ich erst an und bedarf noch etwas Übung.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. August 2010)

Touren aus Zeitschriften nachfahren: Ja, per Karte/GPS
Touren aus dem www laden, ja
selbst planen: nicht so wirklich... Kartenlesen und sich-auskennen ist da Voraussetzung 
geführte Touren: machen wir immer wieder gern (im Urlaub/Ausland), weil man sich dann einfach aufs Radeln konzentriern kann. Steht und fällt allerdings mit den Leuten in der Gruppe  ABer da hatten wir bisher immer Glück


----------



## Bettina (24. August 2010)

Ich nehme Karte (Papier und Digital) und dann wird experimentiert.
Markierten Wegen der Touristeninformation folge ich ungern, denn ich will ja Radfahren und nicht den Reifen auf Asphalt verschleißen. Bei anonymen Tracks aus dem Netz weiß man auch nie was die unter toller Trail verstehen. 

Hilfreich ist wenn man Clubkameraden hat, die was kennen  oder andere aus dem Forum, dann hat man eher eine Ahnung was man erwarten darf.

Im Heimatrevier oder in der Pfalz geht es einfach nach Gefühl und Optik der auftauchenden Wege. 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2010)

Erste Option: losfahren und mal sehen wo es interessant runtergeht. Wenn es schön war, nen Bogen schlagen und nochmal fahren. Eventuell Karte mitnehmen um sich zwischendrin zu orientieren. Verschiedene ausgeschilderte Wanderwege bei uns sind wunderbar trailig, diesen Markierungen folgen.
Zweite Option: jemandem hinterherfahren, der sich auskennt. Von dieser Sorte kenne ich zum Glück ein paar. Diese Strecken dann versuchen zu merken, dass man sie später auch alleine fahren kann.


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2010)

Nach Tourenvorschlägen im Internet, Forum oder in Büchern suchen, auf Karten nachvollziehen, mit Karte fahren und ab und zu wegen Tourverkürzung oder nicht finden vom richtigen Abzweig, nette Trails entdecken und hier in den Local-Forums Tipps erfragen.
Grüßle Mausoline


----------



## Battler (25. August 2010)

Mit Google Earth  Dazu ergänzend, wo verfügbar, (z.B. Hindelang) gespeicherte Touren einfügen und abändern ... dazu ab und an in Local-Foren ...


----------



## missmarple (26. August 2010)

Entweder einfach drauf los fahren oder nach Karte planen. Mit jemandem fahren, der sich in der Gegend auskennt ist auch eine feine Sache. 

Ab demnächst ergänzt sich das dann noch um die Varianten "digital planen" und "Touren runterladen und nachfahren", da ich mir ein GPS-Gerät zulegen möchte. Derzeit laufen allerdings noch die Recherchen, welches es sein wird...


----------



## Warnschild (26. August 2010)

Ich hab kein GPS, sonst würd ich mich da ein bisschen reinarbeiten, denke ich.

Ansonsten fahr ich gern hinterher, nehme an CTFs (= Cross Tourismus Fahrt) teil, wo man von ortsansässigen Vereinen gegen wenig Geld ohne Zeitdruck eine nette Strecke gezeigt bekommt oder plane nur die grobe Richtung und fahr dann einfach "drauf los". 

Ich erkunde gern Gegenden, die ich noch nicht oder nur wenig kenne. Die Karte bzw. entsprechende Online-Angebote nutze ich meist nur im Voraus, um mir ein grobes mentales Bild der Region zu verschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneeflocke (28. August 2010)

Also übers Jahr gesehen, mache ich alles mal. Vor der Haustüre wird aber meistens einfach losgefahren
Routen aus Zeitschriften (nach GPS-Daten) kann gerade in den Alpen sehr nett sein, man kann dann mit Hilfe einer Karte immernoch Varianten fahren.
Nach Karte fahren braucht halt eine gewisse Vorbereitung und man muss unterwegs öfters mal anhalten, um den richtigen Weg zu finden. Macht aber viel Spass
GPS-Touren aus dem Internet nachfahren: 50% meiner bislang ausgewählten Touren waren Schrott! Meist ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad/Landschaft/... bewertet, allerdings schätzt das ja auch jeder anders ein (bin da in letzter Zeit übelst reingefallen, "kurze Schiebepassage" mit 1,5 h), also gut auswählen und mit Karte/Wanderkarte kombinieren!
Und geführte Tour gibt es dieses Jahr mal wieder beim Alpencross, ist dann auch mal schön einfach nur hinterher zu fahren


----------



## swe68 (29. August 2010)

Ich fahre am liebsten, wenn ich ein Ziel habe. 
Und zwischen mir und dem Ziel wird halt alles mitgenommen. 
Das ist wahrscheinlich einer der Gründe, warum ich momentan - wenn ich fahre, was jetzt wieder häufiger wird - Cyclocrosser fahre. 
Meist erreiche ich das Ziel beim ersten Versuch gar nicht. Dann wird die Strecke und der Startpunkt so lange optimiert, bis es denn mal klappt.
Mit dem MTB habe ich aber diesbezüglich auch noch einiges vor. 

Ich weiss, dass das eine sehr unübliche Methode ist, ans Biken heranzugehen....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. August 2010)

Oh, ein Ziel hab ich auch immer, nämlich eine nette Hütte, manchmal auch 2. Ich mach mir meist über Bilder Appetit, dann guck ich wo das ist, wie man hinkommt und ob das was für mich ist. Lad mir auch inzwischen etliches für GPS runter, evtl. wird das dann für meine Zwecke optimiert. Das letzte Mal hab ich leider nicht gescheit auf der Karte nachrecherchiert, das war dann auch der Reinfall meines Lebens. Komplette Straßenabfahrt, zuletzt sogar auf einer Bundesstraße. Das passiert mir nicht mehr.

Manchmal muss man auch unterwegs umplanen (gell, Gina? ;-)), daher kommt immer eine Karte mit. Ich liebe Landkarten!


----------



## swe68 (30. August 2010)

ich liebe Landkarten auch  
Muss landkartentechnisch noch so einige Gebiete bei uns optimieren.


----------



## Mausoline (30. August 2010)

Ich auch  ist ein Muß sie dabei zu haben
wegen der Varianten, die da so unvermittelt auftauchen oder gesucht werden, der Ideen für neue Touren, Abkürzungen.....


----------

